# yhdysviiva



## Gavril

Terve taas kerran,

Viimeisissä päivissä minua on oikaistu ainakin kahteen otteeseen yhdysviivan käytöstä: ensiksi "lauantaiilta" korjattiin _lauantai*-*illaksi, _sitten "sanakirja-sovellus" korjattiin toisinpäin _sanakirjasovellukseksi. _En siis näyttäisi olevan hyvin perillä tästä asiasta. 

Onko (jossain määrin) ennustettavissa, milloin yhdysviivaa sopii käyttää yhdyssanan muodostuksessa? Liittyyko tämä esim. yhdyssanan merkitykseen, tai sen ääntämykseen, tai muuhun?

Kiitos


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> Terve taas kerran,
> 
> Viimeisissä päivinä minua on oikaistu ainakin kahteen otteeseen yhdysviivan käytöstä: ensiksi "lauantaiilta" korjattiin _lauantai*-*illaksi, _sitten "sanakirja-sovellus" korjattiin toisinpäin _sanakirjasovellukseksi. _En siis näyttäisi olevan hyvin perillä tästä asiasta.
> 
> Onko (jossain määrin) ennustettavissa, milloin yhdysviivaa sopii käyttää yhdyssanan muodostuksessa? Liittyyko tämä esim. yhdyssanan merkitykseen, tai sen ääntämykseen, tai muuhun?
> 
> Kiitos



Yhdysmerkin käyttämiseen on monia sääntöjä, eikä tässä pohtiessa  varmastikaan kaikki tapaukset tulleet mieleen. Tässä kuitenkin muutamia:

Yhdysmerkkiä  pitää käyttää silloin, kun yhdyssanan ensimmäinen osa päättyy samalla  vokaalilla kuin toinen osa alkaa. Tämä kuuluu myös puheessa siten, että  vokaalien väliin tulee glottaaliklusiili. (Muistan ala-asteelta  opettajani antaman esimerkin yhdysmerkin käyttämisestä: luutaakka ja  luuta-akka.)

Jos yhdyssanan alkuosana on numero tai kirjain, se yhdistetään jälkiosaan yhdysmerkillä: B-rappu, 36-vuotias jne.

Jos  yhdyssanan alkuosana on nimi, se yhdistetään jälkiosaan yhdysmerkillä:  Matti-eno, Anna-täti, Ihmisyys-kirja (= kirja nimeltä Ihmisyys) jne.

Jos  yhdyssanan toisena osana on sanaliitto, pitää käyttää yhdysmerkkiä,  mutta sanaliiton ja yhdysmerkin välissä tulee olla välilyönti: nyky- New  York, Täällä Pohjantähden alla -trilogia jne.


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Edellä mainittujen (VISK §401 c,d,e,f) lisäksi yhdysviivaa käytetään myös summayhdyssanoissa (VISK §432) (esim. kahvila-ravintola), määritteissä, jotka ovat summayhdyssanojen kaltaisia (VISK §434) (esim. pohjois-etelävirtaus) ja ketjusanoissa (esim. tee-se-itse-mies).


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos Kirahville ja MaijaPoppaselle.



kirahvi said:


> Jos  yhdyssanan alkuosana on nimi, se yhdistetään jälkiosaan yhdysmerkillä:  Matti-eno, Anna-täti, Ihmisyys-kirja (= kirja nimeltä Ihmisyys) jne.



Mitä jos jälkiosana (tai sisäisenä osana) on nimi? Tämä näyttäisi kattavan tapauskia kuin _Valko-Venäjä._


----------



## Määränpää

> http://www.kotus.fi/index.phtml?s=4545#Paikannimetjarakennuksennimet
> 
> Nimeen kuuluva määrite tai määriteosa kirjoitetaan isolla, jos se rajaa  maantieteellisesti jonkin osuuden pääsanan tai yhdyssanan perusosan  tarkoittamasta alueesta:
> Latinalainen Amerikka, Pienet-Antillit [this looks strange, _Pienet Antillit_ is more popular]
> Etelä-Eurooppa, Järvi-Suomi, Manner-Eurooppa​Jos määrite luonnehtii koko kyseessä olevaa paikkaa jonkin ominaisuuden kannalta, se kirjoitetaan pienellä:
> entisajan Eurooppa
> koti-Suomi​


​


----------



## Määränpää

Tajusin, ettet kysynytkään tuota. Nyt yritän vastata siihen, mitä kysyit.

1. Jos kaksiosaisessa erisnimessä vain jälkiosana oleva erisnimi taipuu, käytetään yhdysmerkkiä: _Järvi-Suomessa, Etu-Töölössä, Pohjois-Haagassa, Valko-Venäjällä_.

2. Jos molemmat osat taipuvat, ne kirjoitetaan yleensä erikseen:_ Latinalaisessa Amerikassa, Pohjoisella jäämerellä, Isossa Vasikkasaaressa_. Samoin "emämaan siirtomaa" -yhdistelmänimet, joissa emämaan nimi on genetiivissä, kirjoitetaan erikseen: _Ranskan Polynesia, Yhdysvaltain Neitsytsaaret_.

3. Jotkut  sanat kirjoitetaan yhdysmerkillä, vaikka molemmat osat taipuvat:  _Isossa-Britanniassa, Pienillä-Antilleilla_ (tämä näyttää  minusta yhä oudolta).


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos Määränpää (molemmista vastauksistasi)


----------

